# Shot/load & decoys to use on Teal?



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

New duck hunter here (at age 33). Would like to know what people use on Teal since I've seen so many of them while scouting and hunting early goose in west-central MN.

They're so small, if you go by the charts I've seen you should need well over 200 pellets in the 30" circle to have a decent chance of clean killing them.

Suggestions please!

Also, how do they decoy? I'm thinking of putting out about a dozen Mallard floaters with a half dozen or a dozen Teal and a couple Canada's in for good measure. I'm on a fairly limited budget....

-Dave


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

you can use any decoy out there to bring in teal and i normally use about 4 shot on 'em. good luck and have fun. :beer:


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

A few weeks ago I went into a sporting goods store to buy a few teal decoys and the salesman laughed at me. He told me to just use mallards.

And to SDNDhtr... I aggree Fighting Sioux all the way!!!!!


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

standard mallard dekes and #4 shot


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

4 shot, use teal deks from, god help me, Walmart. $20 per dozen. I like to set them up in small bunches of about 3 to 6. The nice thing about Teal deks is you can fit a lot of them in your bag.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

texan68 said:


> standard mallard dekes and #4 shot


Took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

A few Mallard decoys and some 3 1/2 inch T shot should do the trick. :lol: :lol: 
:beer:


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

quackattack said:


> A few Mallard decoys and some 3 1/2 inch T shot should do the trick. :lol: :lol:
> :beer:


T shot you say? Good, I have some of that left over from shooting geese. :lol:

Cool. Mallard dekes and #4 steel. What I wanted to hear. 8)

Thanks guys,

-Dave


----------



## turning green (Nov 22, 2004)

i usually like to go with 3 inch 4s because i like to have dead teal and some times the 2 3/4 just dont seem to cut it. the 3 inchers prevent me from having to chase the dang things across the slough. in the past, i have even used 6 shot and that seemed to work pretty good too. although most people think that i am probably nuts for using 6 shot steel on ducks, all i can say is that it worked and they are extremely cheap compared to 4 shot. for decoys, i am with the rest of them. go with the mallards. good luck!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

In the "lead days" we used #8s all the time so # 6 steel is not out of line IF shots are close, which they usually are with teal anyway. #4's are probably best though. As far as decoys usually "if it floats" it will attract teal.


----------



## huntin' dog (Aug 22, 2005)

I have one more tip for a new teal hunter... A friend of mine taught me this a few years back, and I have found it to be quite true...

If you have teal coming into decoys, after the first shot is fired, they head straight up to the sky. Not out, but straight up. If you remember this, they are easier to hit. Just aim your barrel on the front tip of their bill as they are heading up, and they are as good as dead.

Has proven true for me.


----------



## Keith (Oct 17, 2003)

Limited Budget? Get 2 dozen $20/dz Mallards at wal mart, and use them again when your regular season opens. As for teal shells 2 3/4" 7 1/2 steel shot through improved cylinder is bad medicine on close decoying teal, just let'em get close. Hits 'em like a tennis racket,and it's cheap. If you don't have the patience to not take shots beyond 30yds. then go with #4's.


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, thanks for these excellent tips guys!  Asking this question has really paid off.


----------

